# Boxers Fracture :(



## JoeST765 (Feb 8, 2010)

Not related to my bike, but I really screwed myself last weekend. My wife & I went out drinking at a friends house & at some point I blacked out & went nuts. I have no idea what happened at all, but apparently I flipped out & started attacking my wifes car & broke my right hand. I broke & dislocated my 5th metacarpal so it had to be reset & pinned. So now I'm stuck with a cast & 3 pins in my hand for the next four weeks. I've never had something happen like this & think some of it may have resulted from low sugar. I started out only drinking beer which has never bothered me unless I have way to many like 10 or more. But I only had four that I can account for. But from what my wife told me I was also drinking pinacolada's & moonshine. What I don't understand is I have never gotten drunk like that without waking up with a major hangover & I woke up without one what so ever. I have ran everything through my head trying to figure out what happened & nothing makes since. Well beside the point. So now I'm setting with a busted hand, no insurance, can't work, can't ride have to move in July & don't know what the heck I'm gonna do. Really sucks my bike was my stress releaf , now all I can do is look at it setting. On top of that I'm sure it will take a bit of time to get back on even after things heal up. With the way I like to ride I'd end up breaking something again:madman:


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

JoeST765 said:


> ... moonshine.... nothing makes since.


That's how it happens bro. Sorry to hear about your hand though. I broke my fifth metacarpal by grabbing at the dog's harness and only getting a pinky in there right as she "launched." My did not require pins, and it was 5 weeks before I could even do push-ups. The bike riding came a little later and I'm still nervous to fall on it.


----------



## bikedreamer (Mar 27, 2010)

Did someone spike your drink? Are you on any new prescription meds, or take any kind of painkillers beforehand? Weird, to be certain. 

Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## JoeST765 (Feb 8, 2010)

bikedreamer said:


> Did someone spike your drink? Are you on any new prescription meds, or take any kind of painkillers beforehand? Weird, to be certain.
> 
> Wishing you a speedy recovery.


 I was trying Victoza for a couple reasons. It in itself can lower your blood sugar along with alcohol. I suspect it may have had something to do with it but can't be certain. I know it's a combo I will never try again just in case. I can't stand pills of any form unless they are are must for some reason. And I don't get into any other drugs, not my kinda thing. I don't think someone would have given me something. But from my reaction the thought did cross my mind.
Really sucks though just bought a new bike & the weather just started to get really decent. And now I'm out of the game for at least the next month


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

I got a boxers fracture too (or so the doc's think). Ran outta cheapo college health insurance in feb, so it's just more beer for me. It hurt pretty bad for the first few weeks but doesn't hurt too bad now unless I put weight on it or have to pick something up / hold stuff.

I hit a jump and landed into a tree, if anything, it was funny as hell


----------



## bikedreamer (Mar 27, 2010)

Wait a second... I just looked up boxer's fracture. Is it something like this?

http://hphy36208.pbworks.com/f/Boxer%27s.jpg

If so, I had a break in a location very close to it. Some fluke broom handle in the front wheel (?!?!) had sent me over the bars, and my left hand took the brunt of it. That, and my face  I didn't need pins, but I did find a way to keep riding. I went to a store that sells medical supplies, and bought some kind of hand brace (maybe for carpal tunnel - not sure now). Anyways, it totally took the load off my injury, and I could still mountain bike. It was relatively cheap (~ $30.00) I'm not sure if it would work for you, but it might be worth checking out.

Here is an example of the brace:

http://www.alphamedical.com/elastic1.htm


----------



## JoeST765 (Feb 8, 2010)

"Wait a second... I just looked up boxer's fracture. Is it something like this?"



Yep only my break is at the back of the bone closer to the wrist. That & I dislocated it as well so my pinky knuckle was jamed over into my ring finger knuckle. 
I'm sure I'll be looking into some kinda brace once the pins come out so I can ride again.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Maybe you should look into something other than alcohol 
That is messed up though, wonder if there was something in your drink??...


----------



## JoeST765 (Feb 8, 2010)

Shark said:


> Maybe you should look into something other than alcohol


 lol, Ya I don't think I'm gonna be drinking anytime soon..


----------



## mumbles (Jul 22, 2006)

Musta been the moonshine. How is the car?


----------



## JoeST765 (Feb 8, 2010)

mumbles said:


> Musta been the moonshine. How is the car?


 Well lut's just say it's a good thing I'm a bodyman... I dented up the passengers door pretty good & kicked in the front right fender. Pulled the fender already, but have to wait a few weeks before I can fix the rest. Wife's not to happy with me, but I can't blame her.


----------



## JoeST765 (Feb 8, 2010)

The other wonderful thing I just found out is I have permanent pins. I thought they were only temp. My wife told me to expect having some issues with riding like I do with those in place


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Victoza increases blood insulin.

Insulin decreases blood glucose.

Alcohol decreases blood glucose.

Decreased blood glucose results in hypoglycemia.

Hypoglycemia often causes people have mental episodes due to decreased energy for the brain.


Sounds like you need to eat some food and get your blood sugar up before drinking.


----------



## brandonrol (Oct 5, 2009)

Take some spelling lessons while you recover.....


----------



## JoeST765 (Feb 8, 2010)

brandonrol said:


> Take some spelling lessons while you recover.....


 Why is it no matter what kinda forum you go to someone has to prove how much of a ignorant ass they are? Brandonrol you know where you can put it  Troll


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

JoeST765 said:


> Why is it no matter what kinda forum you go to someone has to prove how much of a ignorant ass they are? Brandonrol you know where you can put it  Troll


An ignorant ass. There is one.


----------



## Cday1616 (Oct 12, 2009)

I work for a hand surgeon and be happy that they pinned the MC back together...if they internally fixated it that in most cases means a second surgery down the road to remove the plates and pins that go with it.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## JoeST765 (Feb 8, 2010)

Cday1616 said:


> I work for a hand surgeon and be happy that they pinned the MC back together...if they internally fixated it that in most cases means a second surgery down the road to remove the plates and pins that go with it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


 I sure hope not. My bill so far is just over 2grand & I don't have the bill from anesthesiologist & surgery yet


----------



## Cday1616 (Oct 12, 2009)

hate to tell you brother but those two are the most expensive of the equation...on the bright side, think of it as an investment in long term health and happiness (that is when you get back on the bike!)


----------



## FANATIK-J (Jan 12, 2010)

I went to a cool party (in Hollywood) and this guy we sort of knew was drinking moonshine and he really lost it. He got thrown out of the party and the next day he couldn't remember anything that happened the day before. He was normally a very mellow guy, too.


----------



## JoeST765 (Feb 8, 2010)

Went to the doc the other day & found out my pins will be coming out june 3rd if everything is healed up right. I don't get it though because my pins are under my skin. My wife said she has never heard or seen them do it like mine before. That if they was going to come out that they normally leave the pin sticking out. Either way guess it doesn't matter cause whats done is done. Can't wait though to get them out & start getting my hand moving again. Riding with one hand & a cast sucks.


----------



## Cday1616 (Oct 12, 2009)

they take the pins out because thats what was fixating the broken bones together. Once those bones have been aligned and healed, the pins are useless and also a magnet for infection. We have even seen many patients pins come out on their own a week before we were to take them out...

Good luck,
Chris


----------

